
MacOS Sierra Removes Option to Install Apps from Anywhere - mattingly23
https://www.onthewire.io/apple-upgrades-security-for-ios-and-macos/
======
peterbonney
Misleading headline, IMO - they didn't remove the option, they removed the
option AS A DEFAULT.

